# My composition of Church-hymns



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

What do you think of these 4 hymns?

The choir is a virtual computer choir, and sings nonsense, but I added it because it adds this nice effect of having my melodies "sung" instead of just being played on a church-organ.

I really would appreciate some feedback on my compositions. In case you like it, don't forget to press the Like-button and subscribe to my channel if you want updates when I add new music.


----------

